#   >   >   >        .
.  , ,     .    .     ,    ,    .      ,    .     . 
 ,       ,     !   .  :091: 


 : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=8z2p8-153me

 .
 8z2p8-153me


  :
, 
    2009

----------


## Klukva Severnai

.

----------

!!!          ?

----------


## oksk

.
        : http://forum.littleone.ru/showpost.p...39&postcount=8
     : http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread.php?t=7087951

       ,      ,        .     ,     ,   .       ,          -      (         ,        ).      ,       ,      ,     .               (  ).     ( ,   )      ,        .   ,          (-    ,    ),    (      ).

       (  ,       ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=17&v=XVzLkE3rFMg

----------


## oksk

.    ,          , ..        .  -     .    ,     ,  .           ,   .

----------


## oksk

.     ,   .      .       ,   .       .      .  ,  . -      .   .      .    .     ,    .   .    .

----------


## Klukva Severnai

.

----------

!!!        )

----------


## oksk

,      .  -   ,      .  ,    .  .     .     .   ,     ?   .    .    . ,   .   .  . 
 ,     .     .   .  .        .

----------

!          )))

----------

